# ibanez ew guitars



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

trying to find out if the ibanez ew guitars have a solid top or if they are all laminates.any help is welcome:smile:


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

when trying to determine if the top is solid just look at the grain on the sound hole edge,if its solid you should see the grain lines if you dont it probibly aint^^^^^ trust yer eyes!!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> when trying to determine if the top is solid just look at the grain on the sound hole edge,if its solid you should see the grain lines if you dont it probibly aint^^^^^ trust yer eyes!!


Thats the best way to tell if you cant find anyone to tell you a straight answer. At first i thought you were bashing i banez acoustics. ilove my Aeg


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> when trying to determine if the top is solid just look at the grain on the sound hole edge,if its solid you should see the grain lines if you dont it probibly aint^^^^^ trust yer eyes!!


Great advice however, I once seen a manufacturer actually try to stain in the growth ring lines to make a laminate appear like a solid top. I was amazed at the length's some chinese/asian manufacturer's will go to make their guitars more "marketable". Wish I could remember the brand.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the advice,i dont have any local shops around my small town that carry them so i cant get a good look at any.I was hoping to find out here so i could order online.Yea, i know its better to play it first but i dont have that luxury.from what i hear they are pretty good deals.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hi again,I just posted a picture in accoustic guitars "my hole" that shows some good grain in th soundhole


----------



## Andrew W (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, the EW series are all laminate construction.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks,saved me some trouble there.Hows the troubadour amp youve got working out for you?Thinking about getting one.


----------

